# Stolen dark bay gelding 16.3hh warmblood x tb



## lovelly (3 May 2016)

Friday 29th April/ Saturday 30th April from Stockport, Cheshire/ New Mills, High Peak area. Generally lazy but can be sharp. Reward to info leading to recovery. 077133997722


----------



## ycbm (3 May 2016)

lovelly said:



			Friday 29th April/ Saturday 30th April from Stockport, Cheshire/ New Mills, High Peak area. Generally lazy but can be sharp. Reward to info leading to recovery. 077133997722
		
Click to expand...

Can we have more details please?  This is a VERY unusual horse for a stranger simply to steal. Is there more to it, like missing on loan, or ownership/relationship dispute? Fences cut? Lorry seen?

Plus 'dark bay 16.3'  isn't going to get you far, I know at least five which would fit that description. Markings? Age?

I hope you find him.


----------



## fatpiggy (4 May 2016)

lovelly said:



			Friday 29th April/ Saturday 30th April from Stockport, Cheshire/ New Mills, High Peak area. Generally lazy but can be sharp. Reward to info leading to recovery. 077133997722
		
Click to expand...

A bit more precise info on where the field/yard the horse disappeared from would be helpful.  I live in Stockport and am often out and about on foot and bike and have a nosey at other peoples' horses as I go by.  A better description would be helpful too.  Lighter muzzle, scars, white marks?  Dark brown bay or nearly black?  Dapples in the summer?  That sort of thing.  I used to ride a very dark (black) bay pony who developed a bright orange streak in his mane every summer.


----------



## lovelly (4 May 2016)

Hi, nothing weird like that, he was at home. Gates were locked, he was taken through a narrow footpath gate. Thanks for your responses...I think Friday night, weather was bad so wouldn't have heard anything.

13 yo. 
Built very uphill. Rides more like 17hh in front, but like 16.2hh in the croup.
He yawns when you take off his bridle, bumps on front right nose just where noseband sits, does not like walking over poles or very much! Will pop rustic though. Mark on sheath near side-like a very small sarcoid/ mole. Scar inside near fore. No white apart from scaring on nose. 

Holmfirth auction was on on Saturday 30th-did anyone go? Maybe someone saw something?


----------



## cally6008 (4 May 2016)

Hiya, is your horse that's been stolen called Fortune ?

This one = https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96893522.1073741826.1614296941&type=3&theater ?


----------



## ycbm (4 May 2016)

lovelly said:



			Hi, nothing weird like that, he was at home. Gates were locked, he was taken through a narrow footpath gate. Thanks for your responses...I think Friday night, weather was bad so wouldn't have heard anything.

13 yo. 
Built very uphill. Rides more like 17hh in front, but like 16.2hh in the croup.
He yawns when you take off his bridle, bumps on front right nose just where noseband sits, does not like walking over poles or very much! Will pop rustic though. Mark on sheath near side-like a very small sarcoid/ mole. Scar inside near fore. No white apart from scaring on nose. 

Holmfirth auction was on on Saturday 30th-did anyone go? Maybe someone saw something?
		
Click to expand...

There's a footpath in his field with a gate on it big enough to get a horse through?  I do hope you get him back soon, but unless you have information about any suspicious activity, in what is a well populated area, then isn't it more likely that he has strayed after walkers have accidentally or deliberately let him out?


I know this is a really worrying time for you and I'm sorry to be annoying, but he is a very distinctive horse to be targeted for theft , that big and practically black. And it does worry thousands of people when horses are reported stolen. Can you keep us updated if he is found please?  I do hope you find him having a holiday in Marple!


----------



## shergar (4 May 2016)

A shire horse went missing in Cheshire also thought to be stolen as a trailer was seen leaving the area in the early hours of the morning ,he was found in a ditch ,at first glance the person thought it was a rug .
Are there any ditches near your foot path and has a thorough search been made ,with all the rain we have had it is easy for a large horse to get stuck in mud .                                     Fingers crossed for his safe return .


----------



## irish_only (5 May 2016)

FB post says this gelding has been found, unfortunately dead.


----------



## ycbm (5 May 2016)

irish_only said:



			FB post says this gelding has been found, unfortunately dead.
		
Click to expand...

Update also says no suspicious circumstances.


----------

